# DNA Testing - What does it really tell you?



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I have noticed that in a lot of pedigrees I have looked at (which is not that many) a lot of the sires have DNA numbers, but the dams don't. Why would it be standard practice to get the sire DNA tested over both parents? 

Also, what does the DNA number really tell me? Is there a database I can go to see test results? I would like to be able to keep tabs on Zulee's parentage so I can have a heads up on any health issues that might arise. Course I could ask the breeder, but I would like to know for myself.

Also, I see a LOT of champions without DNA testing. Since the show ring is supposed to determine which dogs should be breed, why don't they require certain health tests as a minimum requirement? Am I really supposed to believe that a judge can feel good hips and see if there could be PRA, history of Addison's, ect!?!?!?? Before we had the internet and advanced testing available, I can understand why testing might not be required.

Just curious what your thoughts are.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What does DNA testing tell you? Who's your Daddy! 

AKC requires that any stud, who is bred more than 7 times, be DNA tested so that if required, parentage can be proven. There is no such requirement for dams. The DNA test is not a health test and does not screen for genetic disorders. Here is a site explaining it:
http://www.akc.org/dna/fus_faq.cfm

RE minimum health testing... this is done in other breeds in other countries (German Shepherd Dogs in Germany come to mind). It is a great idea and it would serve to improve breeding populations. However, I don't think the AKC has any interest in doing this since it would only serve to decrease the number of dogs eligible for AKC registration, their main money making arm.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

cbrand said:


> What does DNA testing tell you? Who's your Daddy!
> 
> AKC requires that any stud, who is bred more than 7 times, be DNA tested so that if required, parentage can be proven. There is no such requirement for dams.
> 
> ...


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. It helps clarify what it is for and what it doesn't do. I can definitely see why AKC will not require that here in the US.

Funny thing is that Zulee has a great-grand sire from the UK with no DNA listed on her AKC papers. Sometimes, I wonder if AKC really has any quality control on what they put on the pedigrees?

Wouldn't it be cool to have an accurate scientifically tested Ancestry.com for poodles?


----------



## pien (Feb 28, 2010)

In Cocker Spaniels in Holland the DNA-profile is used for the PRA and FN test. If you breed two parents who are free and they have a DNA-profile, it is possible to have their pups certified free of FN and PRA by parents. Save a lot of money.

This only works for one generation, the children of treir pups must be tested again, in case of a mutation in the DNA.

It is not used to actively establish parentage, only when you have any doubts about the parants, but usually not.

Pien


----------

